# 10mm



## 256 (Feb 4, 2018)

I’m a huge 10mm fan! I think I found my next buy.

RD-10 8'' 10MM PISTOL MIDNIGHT BRONZE


----------



## Gunz (Feb 4, 2018)

That's a pretty nice little party-crasher right there. Of course I can't afford it. If you get it, pics & range report.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice bang stick.


----------



## 256 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> That's a pretty nice little party-crasher right there. Of course I can't afford it. If you get it, pics & range report.



I’ll have to save up all my pennies, that’s a hearty price tag. I like the term “party-crasher” when referring to guns. Think I might steal that.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a Glock 20 that I love to shoot, this would make a nice companion for it.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a S&W 1076 that I no longer shoot. Great gun, awesome round, but not something I'd carry on a daily basis.

Smith & Wesson Model 1076

S&W 10MM MODEL 1076


----------



## 256 (Feb 5, 2018)

AWP said:


> I have a S&W 1076 that I no longer shoot. Great gun, awesome round, but not something I'd carry on a daily basis.
> 
> Smith & Wesson Model 1076
> 
> S&W 10MM MODEL 1076



My Glock 29 goes with me. Gives me 11 rounds and I “try” to remember to put another magazine in my pocket. “Out and about” is my only experience carrying it concealed, easily done in winter or summer. Just to say, 10mm is carrible. IME


----------



## policemedic (Feb 6, 2018)

AWP said:


> I have a S&W 1076 that I no longer shoot. Great gun, awesome round, but not something I'd carry on a daily basis.
> 
> Smith & Wesson Model 1076
> 
> S&W 10MM MODEL 1076



The FBI agreed with you.


----------



## 256 (Feb 9, 2018)

SOSTCRNA said:


> I have a Glock 20 that I love to shoot, this would make a nice companion for it.



Can’t find any high capacity 10mm Glock magazines, unfortunately.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 9, 2018)

256 said:


> Can’t find any high capacity 10mm Glock magazines, unfortunately.



What about just using Arredondo floorplates for the G20, turns the 15 to a 20.  To go > 20rds that I have seen a bunch of posts around of modifying the feed clips of the .45 Kriss mags to fit the smaller 10MM rounds.


----------



## 256 (Feb 9, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> What about just using Arredondo floorplates for the G20, turns the 15 to a 20.  To go > 20rds that I have seen a bunch of posts around of modifying the feed clips of the .45 Kriss mags to fit the smaller 10MM rounds.



I've read about both those options and they aren't bad. I watched a YouTube video on how to modify those, didn't seem overly complicated.


----------

